# hydra mac bobcat



## cowboytim (Mar 11, 2008)

any body know anything about a hydra mac bobcat??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i know its old


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

it's not necesarally "old"i think the company is still in buisness and building machines.............but Crete know's it's old  

hydra-mac has been around for several year's, but not many around missouri so i don't know a whole bunch about them..

they are typically forest machines and most of them are HUGE.... i think they are on the cheaper end of the machines like Thomas, etc. but there is nothing wrong with that! 

i'll see what i can learn about them for you.

PJ


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The ones I have seen are a smaller version. Great little machine. Not alot of lifting capacity tho.


----------



## cowboytim (Mar 11, 2008)

OK It is just going to be a snow machine. I can not find them on the internet for parts etc


----------



## hydra mac (Oct 31, 2008)

*I bought a Hydra Mac 8a*

I was able to find parts at 
http://www.hackertsales.com/index.html
I delt with John, and he got the parts I needed.


----------

